# FireWalker877's Setup



## FireWalker877 (May 14, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm still in the process of throwing the perfect system together.

So far my HT sound equipment includes:

Pioneer VSX 516K 7x100W Receiver (Paid $68)
1x Klipsch KG 2.2v (Center) (Paid $50)
2x Klipsch Quartets (Front) (Paid $100 each)
2x Sansui SP-5500x (Rear) (Paid $10 each Cabinets aren't perfect cosmetically)

I have had this setup connected to a Soundblaster X-fi Platinum, and it puts out some incredible sound.

I also recently acquired 2 Acoustic Research AR-58b floorspeakers in need of some work. They definitely need new foam, and possibly more work, but they were free. Sadly, these bad boys are only 4 ohms. Buying speakers while you're in college is the way to go!


----------

